# ESL Teaching Opportunities in Abu Dhabi



## Omar29 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi guys,

I've been thinking about relocating to Abu Dhabi to study at ADU (weekend classes). I’m an MA holder in English Language and Literature Studies. Currently, I’m working as an ESL instructor in Saudi Arabia. I wonder whether it’s difficult or easy to find a teaching job while studying. As far as I know, students can legally work part-time. So, what are the chances of getting a part-time job as an ESL instructor? What’s the hourly rate that I can expect to get from language schools and/or private tutoring?

Your input is highly appreciated!


----------

